# Great snacks for Ibs-D



## Jonlechef (Mar 8, 2012)

Hi Guys,I have recently been diagnosed with ibs-d and am having real issues with the ongoing/never ending urge to have a movement!! It's ruining my life and now affecting my work!I've been reading on here that it's better to have several small meals instead of 3 main ones.. I work very unpredictable hours varying from days,nights,late evenings and early mornings mostly 6 days a week.. I'm fortunate that I have a job that I can eat whenever I want/have time although I don't get what people call certain break times! What I would like to get some advice on is diets and things that I can munch on that can qualify as a small meal/snack?? My doctor has put me on amitriptyline 10mg per evening which has been upped to 20mg as 10 had no effect! I am now starting calcium supplements with each meal and have loperimide every morning and during the day to help out, although these are not as effective as I would have hoped!! Any help with diets and good bunging foods will be much appreciated guys and thanks for sharing in my other post! You are all helping an awful lot as I have no one else to talk to about this at the moment!! Once again thanks very much for everyone's advice and help.. Please keep it up so I can keep on going..Jonlechef


----------



## CJ78 (Jan 12, 2012)

Hi Jon.Sorry I haven't replied to your mails.Its very hectic at the moment with work, personal life and todays appointments with the hospital and GP, but feel free to drop me PM's to have a conversation and I will no doubt pick them up and discuss (i've been working from home today, so have had the window open all day but not checking).Regarding food, it is a difficult question.Some people find foods can effect them (positively and negatively) and others not at all.For myself, I have kept a food diary for many weeks now, and can not find any foods that have either effect.Have a look at this website.Its UK based (not that it makes a difference except perhaps in terms of medication) and is quite good for information (and really helped me to understand IBS):1. Easy to understand Patient Information -> http://www.patient.co.uk/health/Irritable-Bowel-Syndrome.htm2. More complex information for doctors -> http://www.patient.co.uk/doctor/Irritable-Bowel-Syndrome-(IBS).htmThe best thing to do, in my view, is experiment and keep a log to see if there is an effect.I would say that everyone has (and quite rightly so) their own opinion, and we all recommend things to and not to have.However, only yourself will be able to find that with the guidance of others.Some interesting stuff on the forum - just needs rooting around.


----------



## Jonlechef (Mar 8, 2012)

Many thanks CJ.. I am keeping a diary and I seem to find that if I have nothing planned like today I have no real urge to go to the loo, although I have taken loperimide this morning.. I am trying the calcium with food thing, and will see what happens but I am unsure if I should give up the loperimide whilst I do this as I still have to work etc.. I'm hoping more people may comment and try and help but you seem to be pretty knowledgable about this stuff so if you don't mind I will keep troubling you.. Many ThanksJonlechefForgot to mention its a lot to do with knowing I have to go out that make my bowel go into overdrive! This is why the doc has given me amitryptiline I think.. I've had every blood test out there and apparently am fit and healthy... Apart from these damn runs!!!


----------



## CJ78 (Jan 12, 2012)

Hi Jon.Thanks for the comments. I'm still learning myself, and there are plenty on here with more knowledge (i'm just glad my comments help).I had similar issues as yourself with regards to BM's when I left the house. I used to panic, think about it every second, where's my escape route etc.The tablets should help with the anxiety which can be a trigger (perhaps not the cause though). It was only when I got my BM frequency under control that I started to panic less.Sometimes it is finding how to control your BM's, which is trial and error, then more trialling and errors and so forth.I'm going to try and have a week or two off loperamide on a week where I am not travelling as much to see if they are still having an effect.If you are unsure on whether to stop the loperamide whilst trying the calcium, then if the loperamide helps then don't.Take them both and see what the effect is. If it is neutral or positive, then look to cut out the loperamide to see what the effect is.Howevever, just make sure you don't bung up, in which case stop one (perhaps the calcium) and rethink how to introduce it back in.


----------



## Jonlechef (Mar 8, 2012)

Many many thanks CJ.. Controlling my BM is my biggest problem I think. If I knew how to control the urge etc I could at least go out at night and have fun which in turn I guess, would relieve some anxiety. IBS is a real pain in the ass!!







Ok so how to control the BM is the next step and any advice from anyone will be much accepted!Cheers CJ and everyone else on here..


----------



## CJ78 (Jan 12, 2012)

Hi Jon.For ways to control, I would first advise to go back to your GP and push for help.I noted in my thread that I went through 3 doctors on the IBS to get to one that assisted me.Very down to earth, offers good advice and has given me every opportunity that I could ask for (bar one prescription, but that was more about cost saving so can't hold the GP to that one lol).To be fair, they've just upped my Mebeverine prescription by 100% to keep the costs down.They are other prescription methods, although the testing is down to some reviewed science (although varying FSA/EFSA approval) it seems to vary from person to person (as per prescription drugs to be fair).


----------



## Jonlechef (Mar 8, 2012)

Cheers CJ...My GP is pretty understanding which is why we are trying the Amitryptiline.. All my blood tests have ruled out crohns,celiac etc etc, apparently I'm fit and healthy except my bowel issues.. He's not against me going for a colonoscopy but seems to think it pointless as none of my symptoms suggest I am inflamed or anything.. He's actually the first doctor I've seen that even acknowledged IBS... My first doctor just said eat less fibre and keep taking loperimide!!! I'll ask about controlling my BM next visit.. Thanks for all your advice and any more tips etc will be willingly accepted..Jon


----------



## Bubblyhaus (Mar 9, 2012)

Jonlechef said:


> Hi Guys,I have recently been diagnosed with ibs-d and am having real issues with the ongoing/never ending urge to have a movement!! It's ruining my life and now affecting my work!I've been reading on here that it's better to have several small meals instead of 3 main ones.. I work very unpredictable hours varying from days,nights,late evenings and early mornings mostly 6 days a week.. I'm fortunate that I have a job that I can eat whenever I want/have time although I don't get what people call certain break times! What I would like to get some advice on is diets and things that I can munch on that can qualify as a small meal/snack?? My doctor has put me on amitriptyline 10mg per evening which has been upped to 20mg as 10 had no effect! I am now starting calcium supplements with each meal and have loperimide every morning and during the day to help out, although these are not as effective as I would have hoped!! Any help with diets and good bunging foods will be much appreciated guys and thanks for sharing in my other post! You are all helping an awful lot as I have no one else to talk to about this at the moment!! Once again thanks very much for everyone's advice and help.. Please keep it up so I can keep on going..Jonlechef


----------



## Bubblyhaus (Mar 9, 2012)

I can safely snack on small pretzels.


----------



## Jonlechef (Mar 8, 2012)

Bubblyhaus said:


> I can safely snack on small pretzels.


Seeing that your in the U.S do you mean the little hard ones with Salt on, almost like little bread sticks?? Many Thanks for the advice!!Will make a change from little plain wafers!! Jon


----------



## LuSmith (Dec 15, 2011)

Hi Jon!!I haven't really found much in the way of food that helps me! I have the odd day where I don't feel too bad but then am back to feeling like I constantly need to go, I also have upper and lower abdominal cramping today which is worrying me. I am taking Mebeverine (3 days now) tho I don't know if this is helping. It doesn't help the urge but my frequency over last few days has been a max of twice tho not sure if this is improvement as it was very little! I can't take amitryptiline as I'm already on Sertraline for my anxiety







my dr isn't very helpful either, just tells me to look stuff up online instead of helping me deal with it!Hope you can find a way that helps you.


----------



## CJ78 (Jan 12, 2012)

Hi Jon.Some possible advise would be to look for foods which are free from known allergens, although this can be pretty difficult (e.g. a food without gluten, wheat, dairy or lactose - these can be different BTW).Try and also start on something that is low in fat as well, which seems to something that can be highly sensitivised with IBS, although this itself is not foolproof.I personally find fruit quite good, especially those which are more fiberous (such as bananas), and have also found prawns to be good for me (although not a snack you can carry around!).Some will probably have a different opinion on the fruit, and some will even say to avoid fructose.However, working in the food industry I personally see no reason to avoid fructose (it is not an allergen, although is digested differently by the body, it is more to do with blood sugar uptake). Either way, as there are more on the forum from the US, we do not use as much fructose in our products here.But it is a case of trial and error.Hi Lou - sounds rubbish with your GP. It is online researching that has got me in to my current state on anxiety (and also the original comment from my first GP!).


----------



## Jonlechef (Mar 8, 2012)

Thanks again CJ... I'm currently on amoxicillin for a tooth infection, and I'm just dreading the consequences of the side effects!! This will be the first time I've taken them with my IBS and am pretty worried at the mo!! As for the snacks:- I eat bananas and am now eating more bits off of the Fodmap diet? Seems to have little effect but it's only been a few days so far!Any advice on the amoxicillin side from anyone will be appreciated?Jon


----------



## Jonlechef (Mar 8, 2012)

Bubblyhaus said:


> I can safely snack on small pretzels.


I have got myself some of the lightly salted pretzels and they seem great!!! The calcium and loperimide seem to be having some effect now along with the amitrityline!! Am cutting out the loperimide today as I have a relaxed weekend to see if that has some effect!! Fingers crossed....Ps.. I had my first 2 solid(No4) BM's today... 2 for me is still 1 to many but you gotta start somewhere!!


----------

